# Who has purchased a .......



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

Baroni suit or jacket since Andy's review? Are you happy with it? I'm considering a sports coat.


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

I have not, but some of my co workers have. From examining theirs, I think the suits are similar in quality to Arnold Brant and Burrbery. They do not have the heavy canvassing that is offten used in better brands and the material although soft and lustrious seems fragil. I think at $300.00 they represent a fair deal depending on how long they hold up under continuous use. As stated in Andy's review, I would not purchase that line if you are accustomed to higher end garments. I certainly would rate them on even par with JAB Sig Gold.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

So nobody has purchased a suit or jacket since Andy's review?


----------



## lpwb32 (May 11, 2007)

i have... i purchased a charcoal 2-button baroni suit. i'm no expert and bought it as a newbie to these forums. so i can only say its definitely higher quality than the br and dept store suits sitting in my closet at the same price point.

the wool is very soft although as mentioned earlier, a bit fragile feeling. it sounds like the perfect example of super 150s pushed to the limit but the higher # not necessarily equating to better quality.

my only real beef with the suit is the size of the armholes. i actually sized down and even then the armholes were so large and low that my tailor said there was only so much waist suppression he could do. also had to get the arms slimmed up as well. its not a slim fitting suit by any means. $250 for the full suit shipped and after tailoring i spent around $350. no real complaints about that. i could have probably found a real gem on sifting through an outlet or on ebay for less, or i could have wasted a lot more money for a much worse suit so at the end of the day i'm a satisifed customer.

there has to be more that have made a purchase but maybe just not admitting it? jeff (wizard) said his sales volume definitely increased after andy's review (the real wizard?)


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

I purchased one for a pastor friend needing a decent black suit and didn't want to pay a ton. The material was beautiful, well constructed. I thought it was a terrific value.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

lpwb32 said:


> i have... i purchased a charcoal 2-button baroni suit. i'm no expert and bought it as a newbie to these forums. so i can only say its definitely higher quality than the br and dept store suits sitting in my closet at the same price point.
> 
> the wool is very soft although as mentioned earlier, a bit fragile feeling. it sounds like the perfect example of super 150s pushed to the limit but the higher # not necessarily equating to better quality.
> 
> ...


I've purchased three Baroni suits from Jeff after Andy's article/post

I did not notice the arm holes being as big as lpwb32 mentiones, but they are not small.
The fit of the jacket is rather large around the torso; my tailor surpressed the waist. However, he did not have the problem lpwb32 with the size and low placement or the arm holes limiting the amount of supression he could perform.
The collar seems a little large and may need to be shortened. I've only worn one of the suits twice and I am still looking in mirrors to see how the jacket collar is sitting against my shirt collar and whether he former is pulling away from the latter. Is it the jacket or just my imagination?
I would not call the hand of the fabric "robust", but the Baroni suits say that they are made from Super 150s wool. It's not going to feel like flanel or harris tweed.
Among other details that Andy mentioned, the jackets on my suits have side vents. A more flattering detail rarely found on other suits in the Baroni price range.
Not specific to the fit of the jacket, but, IMHO, worthy of mention regarding Jeff's service:

Jeff is extremely prompt and curteous in responding to questions and special requests.
My drop is not as dramatic as I'd like, I usually wear a 44R jacket with a 42 waist. At no charge, Jeff switched out the 38 trousers that usually come with the 44R jacket for a pair of 42s _on the two solid suits_ I purchased.
Becuase I contacted Jeff directly, two of the suits were $250, _including_ 2 day shipping. The other was at his hardly much higher eBay Buy It Now Price of $287, _including_ shipping. A total acquisition price of a suit of the quality and detail of Baroni _for $250_ is, IMHO, a great value.
Last time I checked, Jeff affords AAAC members more permissive return and refund terms than those for the general public.
All-in-all, I'm pleased with the jackets on my Baroni suits and even more pleased with the service Jeff has delivered to me. It's a shame there are not so many places to fin the same value.


----------



## UntimelyEpiphany (Oct 8, 2004)

I purchased several.... my favorite is the charcoal 3 button.
The hand of the fabric is nice,great weight.

The details are really nice... pick stitching, double vents.

Ive not found any suits for 3 times the price I like as well.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

Anybody purchased a suit and what is it like compared to Canali or Zegna? Jeff claims to have similar cuts Canali and Zegna.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Now if he'd only offer odd sizes 37-39-41-43 I think he'd find sales went even higher. I'd need to order both a 40S and 42S to see how the fit was.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

I like these suits. The peak lapels with ticket pockets look great. Dont like the keyhole lapel though

Can Jeff pressure baroni into making them without the keyhole?


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

Has anyone purchased mantoni suits?


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

cdavant said:


> Now if he'd only offer odd sizes 37-39-41-43 I think he'd find sales went even higher. I'd need to order both a 40S and 42S to see how the fit was.


Contact Jeff and confrim his AAAC member return policy. I will wager that he would accomodate you selling you both a 40S abd 42S and allowing your to return the one you do _not_ prefer by his return deadline for a refund.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

Lets see how we go. I have ordered a tan window pane sports coat and a tie.


----------



## trailer36 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am a relativiely new member here but feel the need to comment on this topic as I am one who bought a Baroni suit recently and just ordered another. I ordered the solid navy 2-button suit with the flat front pants. I must say, I couldnt be happier with the suit. Just for those who need and like maximum waist suppression (i am one of those ), the Baroni will need to be altered. I wear a 42 R jacket and 34 pants so if I want a jacket to fit snug, it needs to be altered. Fortunately, the Baroni was easily made to fit like a glove, even with the double vent to work around. the pants have a slimmer fit, which i like, and adds an overall "streamlined" look to the suit as a whole. The canvassed part of the jacket is soft and lays well and the pick stitching adds a nice touch. 

A small anecdote, I was at a rehersal dinner a few nights back and everyone was commenting on how good i looked. the bride even made it a point to tell me i was the best dressed man in the room. 

I will finish my review by saying that Jeff is one of the nicest and easiest people to work with and answers all of your questions promptly. He sent me the wrong jacket by accident at first but quickly remedied the situation with issues whatsoever. I like this suit so much that I even ordered another. Once I get it, I will post another review. 

In closing, I have been very impressed with the value and quality of the Baroni suits. For their price, I dont think there is a better value out there.


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

*Shoulder fit...?*

Can anyone relate the shoulder fit on the jackets? 19.5" Shoulder with a 40" chest seems a little excessive to me.

Jeff


----------



## lpwb32 (May 11, 2007)

hmm maybe i'm the only one with a problem getting the jacket to fit snugly enough because it sounds like everyone else had no problems. i recall an earlier review of the baroni mentioning a more glove-like fit relative to the mantoni. for me i actually had to exchange for one size down and still wasnt able to get as much waist suppression as i would have liked without making too extensive of alterations. i am on the lower end of the normal range on the BMI for what its worth.

but i echo all the sentiments regarding the value and customer service. at the price, paying for even extensive tailoring is not an issue.


----------



## Copper (Mar 25, 2007)

I purchased a Baroni largely on the basis of Andy's review and Jeff's feedback on eBay. The suit fabric has a beautiful hand, and although it may well not prove to be the most durable suit material, it is a Super 150's wool and it feels fantastic. 

I ended up going with a 50L on Jeff's recommendation though I usually take a 48L. I was not disappointed in doing so; despite preparing for extensive tailoring, my tailor described the jacket fit as 'as close as off-the-rack can get.' I did not discuss with Jeff the possiblity of getting pants with a smaller waist though perhaps I should have; I had four inches taken out and they are still a bit large. 

I suppose I can add my voice and echo the following statements made by others;

- Great value for the money
- Exceptional service from Jeff 

I would have bought at least two more suits from Jeff, but I ended up moving into an work area where khakis and golf shirts are the norm and though I will not go that far, suits every day would stand out.


----------



## labour lawyer (Jul 23, 2007)

*Marlon Austin bespoke*

Has anyone any information on this brand?


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

Jacket and tie are on their way. Looking forward to seeing, feeling and trying on the jacket. The will be interesting as well.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

I, too, own a Baroni suit I purchased about a year ago and am very happy with it in terms of value for price. 

Regarding a comparison to Canali and Zegna; I own one Zrgna and 2 Canali suits. Both of them, IMO, are better suits wihtout a doubt. I certainly would expect them to be for what they cost. I think they fit better and I also think they look better. That may just be psychological because I paid more and/or they have more panache to their name/brand. Either way, for the money, the Baroni suit is a great value.

Alex


----------



## wedgehead98 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Own several Baroni's...fantastic value for the money*

I'm very,very happy with my Baroni purchases - 5 suits and 2 sportcoats. All are 2-button except for one 3-button and all with flat front pants.

I am a 46R with a 39" waist...they fit me very well. I get the upper back taken slightly to remove any roll at the collar, I get the sides taken in just a touch for moderate waist suppression, and the sleeves shortened. My tailor speaks very highly of the construction - both internal and external. The lapels roll nicely to the correct button with no sharp creases. I routinely wear the 3-button with only the middle button closed and the lapels roll nicely there, as well. He says it is very easy to adjust the sides and the shoulders are sloped nicely and only lightly padded. When he shortens the sleeves, he converts the buttons to working button holes and applies the wigan basting (I don't know, I just like the look of working button holes...no other reason!).

I've only had them for 4-6 months so I can't comment on the fabric ruggedness, but at $250-$350 each, I don't need or want them to last 5-10 years. I love the fact that I can buy 5-10 suits a year with new fabrics.

The cut of the suit is definitely not an American sack suit (some HF or Oxxford), but it's also not super slim Italian cut (David Chu or some Isaia). Some of them are made in Italy (the ~$400 suits) but most are made in China (the $289.95 suits)...I have some of both and like them all.

The customer service is fantastic and Jeff has access to many more things than he lists on EBay. There are monthly shipments from Baroni and Jeff gets a waybill with the complete shipment details.

For $250-$350, I haven't found a better value. I bought a couple ISAIA's off STP for around $700 each, and a David Chu for around $450, and have returned them all because I simply can't tell the difference for the difference in price. I know many of the more learned contributors to this forum could easily point out the differences and I respect their ability to do so.

People frequently compliment me on the fit and finish of the suits. The jackets are light weight and great for summer here in San Diego. I really hope he gets the Grey Sharkskin 2B in with some flat front pants and I'll jump on that one, as well.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

Received my jacket and tie today. Great value for the money. I'll be back for my everyday work horse clothes. The tie in my opinion is as good as Tyrwhitt or Lewin for a fraction of the price. Apart from a small shortening of the sleeves the jacket is great.


----------



## spectre (May 12, 2007)

I just received a charcoal grey and a navy two-button...they are fully canvassed and for the price amazing. I was puzzled when I looked at the measurements on the web site across the back and length and so on and was convinced they would be too broad and long but they are perfect. My elderly Italian tailor, whose boss was trained at Caraceni, says they are like a basic Corneliani.


----------



## TurboTropic (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm about to take the plunge with a plain navy blue, 2-button, peak lapel suit by Baroni from Jeff. Up until now my suits have been from Banana Republic, Tommy Hilfiger and a Hugo Boss. 

The Hugo Boss fits perfectly in a 43R but Jeff only offers 44R or 42R. I don't do up the jacket button very often so I'm hoping I can squeeze my frame into the 42R. The size 36 pants that come with the 42R will work better for my 34-35 waist. Any thoughts on the direction I'm going here?

Returning the suit is not really an option as I'm in Canada and the postage becomes a factor given the initial price. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

*TurboTropic*

Email jeff, but I would try the 42r. There is a bit of room in these suits/jackets.


----------



## TurboTropic (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Alan. I pulled the trigger on the 42R. Now I pray that it fits.

Has anyone got any pics of themselves wearing a Baroni suit please?

This site and SF have been my saviours over the last couple of months. I've gone from:

Oakley sunglasses to Persol
Diesel watch to Hamilton
Nautica and Jones New York shirts to tailorstore.com MTM
Florsheim bicycle toe shoes to Allen Edmonds monkstraps

...and now the suit. Thank you!


----------



## trimaldo (Jul 29, 2007)

Cagata and Schifezza are two similarly priced and similarly made Italian brands. I do not know if they have made in China versions or only the originals.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*Good Quality suit. Own 3.*

I own suits that range from $1000-$25000 (Armani, MTM, Zegna, etc). I read andys review and decided to give the ebay seller a try and buy a Baroni navy blue suit 40R.

Pros: Tailored fit, wide shoulders and slim midsection which is hard to find without having alot of bulk in the midsection, beautiful fabric (soft, great sheen and drapes very well) yes its super 150 and wont last as long compared to 100s-120s but for the price I rather get a new "going out" suit every year than worrying about my surroundings when I wear a 2500 suit. Pick stitching is a great bonus and cant forget about the fully canvassed.

Cons: Comes with faux button holes. Makes sleeve shortening impossible unless u shorten it through the arm/shoulder hole. Can be done but more $$ with tailor. Yes the canvassed material may not be the thickest but by just being fully canvassed says alot and if you are looking for the best in a suit (materials, construction, canvassed material, etc) you will not buy ready made suits, u will have all your suits made from scratch and u pick out all the fabrics.

Other than that, I think for what u pay for, u get a great quality, good construction, beautiful looking suit. U cant beat it compared to mens wearhouse suits, or big department store suits (Boss, Versace etc).

By the way I ended up buying 2 new Baroni suits grey and black. Both are amazing and fit like a glove.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*Mantoni, Canali, Zegna*

The Mantoni suits are a geat deal if u want a good const, quality fabric suit compared to dept store suits. For $100 more I would go with the Baroni suits due to details (pick stitching, fabric, drape, and italian fit). But u cant go wrong with either one. Just remember the Mantoni also comes with faux button holes so shortening the sleeve can only be done in the shoulder/arm hole.

I own several Canali and Zegna suits. I love theses suits (quality, fit, fabric, durability) but then again I could of bought 8 Baroni suits for my one Canali. I use these $$$ suits for dinner parties, work, and high scale events. The Baroni suits I use for everything else (going out, casual events, dinners, sometimes work). Personally I would rather buy a Baroni suit than the "big name" designers (versace, boss, hickey, Dior etc) I have had those suits and they are junk for what u pay for.

I will always buy Canali and E Zegan suits because I really enjoy having them (collection). Baroni suits are starting to make more room in my closet though.

The ebay seller Jeff is great to work with and will bend over backwards to get u what u want. Cant go wrong.


----------



## Lauriston (Dec 17, 2007)

I have researched Baroni suits previously but never found any of their models to be suitable for a professional business environment due to their fabric selections and overally styling which looked to be along the lines of fashion brands such as Hugo Boss and Marc Ecko.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

What's the best way to get in touch with Jeff? I tried sending him a message through Ebay a while ago, but never got a response.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

labour lawyer said:


> Has anyone any information on this brand?


Welcome to the forum LL. Suggest you post your question as a new thread. I have not heard of this brand by the way.:icon_smile:


----------



## penguin vic (Sep 20, 2007)

miamimike said:


> Cons: Comes with faux button holes. Makes sleeve shortening impossible unless u shorten it through the arm/shoulder hole. Can be done but more $$ with tailor.


???

It's not difficult or expensive shortening sleeves with faux button holes. Working sleeve buttons are another story.


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

_*"Cagata and Schifezza are two similarly priced and similarly made Italian brands. I do not know if they have made in China versions or only the originals."*_

That is too funny. Don't know if that is too harsh or not, but you made your point eloquently.

Sorry to those of you who don't speak Italian.


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

I totally agree with miamimike. I worked directly with Jeff (off eBay) and he cut me a great deal on a Baroni (the Chinese version), Valentino, Mantoni slacks, Berlioni shirt, Matteo shirt and 2 ties for $659 delivered. Got all a few days ago. Beautiful. I disagree with the earlier comment that the Baroni's are too "fashionable" for business.

Jeff is great to work with and is totally up front and honest.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I just received my Baroni suit the other day from suityourself.com. I did not buy from Jeff because he was out of my size in the style I wanted to order. He had many other suits, just not the particular one I was looking for. 

I will say he was very polite and timely through the email exchanges I've had with him and see no reason not to buy from him if he has what you're looking for.

The Baroni suit seems very nice for the price. I would say the suit is as nice as many $600+ suits I've tried on at the stores, and certainly nicer than your typical Calvin Klein, Nautica, etc. department store type suits I've seen. For those seeking the ultra high end suits people on here talk about it is probably not what you're looking for.

I agree with what others have said about the cut...not as full as an American sack type suit but not nearly as form fitting as those Versace type suits in the fashion mags.


----------



## Lauriston (Dec 17, 2007)

I am very surprised that so many AAC members would purchase these suits due to their styling.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Marco Valentino*

I purchased a Marco Valentino suit from Jeff. A navy plaid single-breasted with peak lapels. The fabric is very handsome but on the light side (it feels like a very nice tropical weight; the inside label states that the fabric is Super 150s).

It is still with my tailor for alterations. She told me that the suit was very well made and that the fabric was high quality. She regularly performs complex alterations on very expensive garments for gentlemen and ladies on Chicago's "Gold Coast" (she was named one of "Chicago's Best" for 2007 in _Chicago_ magazine), so I trust her assessment.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Bought 2 from Jeff. One solid black and one black with white pinstripe. Both look great for $250 each.


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

How have you guys had your Baroni coats/jackets fit? 

I measure 49" around the chest and asked Jeff T. if he thought I should go by measurments or sizing on his website, as the measurements seemed quite large for the "tag." I told him the last jacket I bought was a very true 48R that I had let out slightly and fits great now. 

Jeff suggested that I buy up an size if undecided, noting it should be easier to tailor down. However, he also mentioned that if a 48 was working for me, that I may consider sticking with it since a size 48 is meant to fit someone around a 48" chest.

I am only concerned as the measurement on the website says the jacket measures 52" under the arms. I am not looking for super slim fit as I am a very stout 5' 9" and 225 lbs (still fat, just not super duper fat anymore), I just dont want to do tons of alterations.

Thanks for any help, Giff


----------



## oldseed (Aug 7, 2006)

Lauriston said:


> I have researched Baroni suits previously but never found any of their models to be suitable for a professional business environment due to their fabric selections and overally styling which looked to be along the lines of fashion brands such as Hugo Boss and Marc Ecko.


could you expand on this? how is 100-150s navy or charcoali merino wool not professional?

how is a high notch lapel 3 button jacket not professional?


----------



## JeffT (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmnmmm,....I also would like to hear how my suits are not professional. Ooooooh Nooooooo..... I better warn all of the TV news anchor personalities, politicians including a few mayors and a few senators and TONS of law offices all around the world, not even mentioning the many medical professionals and executives from all walks of life that the suits they are wearing are not professional. LMAO! IMHO...That comment is just plain silly.ic12337:

If you need to contact me [email protected] always works. If you contact me through Ebay and check the box "Hide email address from style-wizard" my response will most likely go into cyberspace and you will never receive it. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## JeffT (Jul 27, 2006)

*Notice* 

Any AAAC member that reads this and wants the AAAC discount, please do not end auctions! Ebay is not a free site and they charge me 12% the second you end the auction on top of listing and relisting fees which makes discounting very difficult.


----------



## chefguy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have purchased at least six Baroni suits, the last one just this week. I'm no expert but I have been happy with fit and finish. 

Was in Nordstrom's a few weeks ago with one suit in hand to buy a few ties. One of the salesmen was walking by while helping another customer and he stopped mid-stride. "Beautiful fabric" was his first comment. He gave it a closer inspection then said "Very nice suit". He never looked at the name.

I was in downtown Washington DC yesterday so ducked into Filene's between appointments. Suits that cost hundreds more didn't feel as nice as my Baroni's. Not even close.

Been looking for a birdseye and Baroni should have them available any day. That will be my next one.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I was very pleased with the quality and price, but the pre-done faux buttonholes can be a bit of an alteration problem for those of us with shorter arms. It took a while to get my sleeves right.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was once tempted to buy a Baroni, but then I got better at knowing how to use online measurements. The jacket length and shoulder measurements were enough to steer me away. Not to take away anything away from the positive experiences that people that some of you have had, but I really don't think a Baroni would work for my body type and tastes.


----------

